# Castleton Derbyshire



## 103469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone got any knowledge of the peak district and where to park a 24ft motorhome whilst walking or cycling near Casleton. We are staying at Lose Hill over Easter and would like to visit Lady Bower / Derwent resevoirs as well as do some hiking perhaps up Kinder Scout. Any other ideas of interesting places (villages / pubs etc)to visit would be welcome but my main reaon for posting is to get some info on good day parking spots.

Thanks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

There is parking along the reservoir A6013 near Bamford. There is also parking along the road approaching Derwent Dam.

Castleton has a main car park with coach parking... you may get in there, although i've always been in a car, so can't comment on a motorhome.

Beautiful part of the peak district. I have some awesome photography from round there. We also climbed to the top of Mam Tor and it nearly killed me, and thats only a small hill! :lol:


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We were there a month ago but we had a car. Think it is very difficult with an MH of 24ft. Ours is the same length. You will have to walk into Castleton.
Some of the roads are quite narrow. We went to Buxton which is nice but there is only one car park that will take MH's at the back of the main car park. The wardens are a mine of info at the site.
Good luck. It was -9 degrees when we were there!!!!!!!!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I often work in Castleton. 

No problem whatsover parking. Pay and display roadside parking on the disused road (go straight on instead of turning left up to Winnat's Pass). Have never seen this full if you go far enough up.

If you want to go up Kinder, there is a large pay and display park at Edale (takes coaches). Otherwise you can set off from the Hayfield side. Plenty of street parking at the top end of the village.

You can also take the service road right to the top of Derwent Res. There are 'No Vehicle' restrictions on this road, but only for weekends and bank hols


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
The last time we parked on the road past Castleton the pay and display m/cs were out of order  

The service road beyond Fairholmes centre at the Derwent reservoir is quite narrow and continues for at least a couple of miles but parking at the end is limited. A bus (mini?) goes up to the end at weekends but there is only a turning loop. We were scared out of our wits last time we were driving up there among the trees as a Tornado (jet) :lol: passed us going down towards the Howden dam.

There are several laybys which are free on the reservoir road from the main A57 that would be ok for parking a larger van.

In Castleton if you can get up Winnats pass 7.5? tons weight limit and turn right at the top, there are a couple of laybys one if you turn right at the sharp left turn, signposted to the cavern (can't remember which one it is) from where you can walk up Mam Tor or down the old crumbled main road then up to Hollins Cross and Losehill and back along the ridge.

Its great countryside around there but a bit white at the moment  

Steve


----------



## 96122 (Aug 24, 2005)

We were in Castleton a few weeks ago and the on street pay & display have now been removed and it's free - we tried to use the big car park but the signs say there is a 1.5 T weight limit (may be a bit more but much less than our 3.5T). We have 24ft motorhome and got on the on street easily - but you will probably need to get there nice and early at Easter  

Nyree


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tufty
I have been reading this with interest as we too are booked into Loosehill for Easter half term. May see you about.
JP


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

We live 10 miles or so from Castleton and use the CC site (Losehill) often. The advantage for us is that we don't have to use the mh for transport once we are there. 

Circular walks from the site will take you to Mam Tor (4-6 miles) Ladybower/Derwent reservoirs (14-17 miles) and Kinder Scout (14-17 miles). Exact distances determined by route.

Walking up Jaggers Clough or Grindsbrook Clough onto Kinder is not to be missed.

Enjoy!

Raymond


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi There Tufty

In answer to your query, should you want to do Kinder Scout then I would advise parking at Edale car park, 
It will cost but you can park 24', we go at 22' you could also use the train from Hope to Edale
With regards to parking in Castleton my honest advice is to forget it and use the bus, 
Incidentally I was a Dark Peak Ranger and Mountain Rescue Team member some years ago
If you have any other ? get in touch

Go safely
The Yeti


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stay at Losehill fairly regular. There is a pub on the corner at the roundabout opposite the info center called 'The Bulls Head' the food there is very good, possibly the best pub food I have had in a long time. I think it has recently had a 'face lift' and is 'no smoking' and no buggies' although kids are still allowed. Hope you enjoy


----------

